# At last...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I finally got around to finishing this guy. Inspired by Pumpkinrot and Jswift over on the "other" forum. I ran out of time last year, but promised myself I'd get to it this time around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great G!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks great - love the neck.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous in an icky kind of way


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great job! I'm adding that to my to do list for next year.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

mmmmm jerky....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic Otaku! Still think it would look better in my yard!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very very COOL!!!!! I love the paint and hanging skin


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, he looks great! And I agree, his neck is really cool. C'mon, I know you have more pics than this. Give us a few more!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all! I actually started this guy before Halloween last year and ran out of time. He'd been languishing in the garage for a long time! I'll get a few more pix this weekend.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooh, I like him! He's very rottish!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice job.. Perhaps after the buckies are corpsed out I can start a groundbreaker for next year.. He looks awesome


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the look Otaku, the suffering is evident in his desire to break free of his earthly bond!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

You sound like me...... ran out of time, is the story of my life.......LOL

Looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, love the hanging flesh!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

He looks like he is looking for his missing Rolex ....Is it time to rise? I love this look and style ...you did a fantastic job. Excellent addition to your haunt for this year .


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Job! Feels great to finish a prop the second halloween around don't it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

tot13 said:


> Man, he looks great! And I agree, his neck is really cool. C'mon, I know you have more pics than this. Give us a few more!


Here you go. I loaded more pics in the album today:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=569


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love this guy! he really does look like he's checking his watch. :lolkin:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice.


----------

